# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital humans, UneeQ, Grey Lynn, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - UneeQ

----------


## Airicist

UneeQ digital humans | Create amazing!

Aug 20, 2019




> About Us: We are UneeQ. So are you—and so are your customers. Our digital human platform lets you create UneeQ, brand-aligned and AI-driven digital assistants to help in a virtually endless number of ways. From scalable education assistants to digital celebrities, UneeQ digital humans are here. The only limit is your imagination. So, how could you utilise a digital human?

----------


## Airicist

UneeQ digital humans | Imagine what's possible!

Oct 7, 2019




> Imagine what would be possible if everyone in the world could speak to a digital human on demand. If that digital human had its own life and personality—its own voice, behaviour and mannerisms—that best represented the brands they worked for. A digital human that could use empathy to create an emotional connection with the user. A digital human who customers could access at any time, anywhere in the world to solve whatever problem they had, face to face.
> 
> That's happening right now with UneeQ. Our digital humans are entering healthcare, education, retail, telecommunications, banking, insurance, property management, mental health, travel and tourism, and many other industries ready for disruption.
> 
> Want to join us? Let's reimagine what's possible, and what digital humans can do for your organization, together.

----------


## Airicist

UneeQ making Pietro Boselli into a digital human | The future of brand ambassadors

Oct 20, 2019




> Pietro Boselli is an Italian engineer, former mathematics lecturer at University College London, model and founder of fashion line Petro Design. 
> 
> He's modelled Armani, Abercrombie & Fitch and Equinox, and has been on the cover of GQ.
> 
> But as the "world's hottest maths teacher," Pietro is aware of his ability to only be in one place at a time.
> 
> So, in collaboration with Accelerate, UneeQ is "cloning" Pietro into a digital human. Here's the first step: using a 3D rig to scan Pietro so we can make a pore-perfect virtual rendition of him.
> 
> Imagine the future, where celebrities have a stronger digital presence, and can use their virtual selves to partially manage their online brand activities. They can have deeper conversations with millions of fans at once, promote the brands they endorse, and even give instructions on how to use their products.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

UneeQ digital humans | The many faces of UneeQ digital humans

Nov 10, 2019




> About Us: We are UneeQ. So are you—and so are your customers. Our digital human platform lets you create UneeQ, brand-aligned and AI-driven digital assistants to help in a virtually endless number of ways. From scalable education assistants to digital celebrities, UneeQ digital humans are here. The only limit is your imagination. So, how could you utilise a digital human?

----------


## Airicist

Vodafone's digital human | A UneeQ digital human in telco

Nov 26, 2019




> Imagine what's possible in telecommunications and retail today that wasn't possible before. Vodafone's digital humans greets store visitors with a smile and helps them top up their mobile devices. She can handle the transaction from start to finish with no help needed from staff, meaning they can focus on more pressing tasks. Customers leave the store knowing they've had human-like service by a brand ambassador of Vodafone — someone's who's been co-designed from the ground up to embody the valuable global brand.

----------


## Airicist

digitalhumansday.com

July 14, 2020, 2:00PM CST

"Trends Exchange launches a global digital community and virtual event series for future-focused professionals"

----------


## Airicist

Introducing UneeQ Creator

Jul 14, 2020




> With UneeQ Creator, you can design, develop and deploy your own customized, AI-powered digital humans.
> 
> We’ve made it super easy to take your existing data, chatbot or application and extend the experience beyond lifeless text. 
> 
> Now you can open up new possibilities and improve experiences for customers, staff or patients. No PHD necessary. Just imagine what’s possible now! Go to www.digitalhumans.com/creator to start your free trial.

----------


## Airicist

"UneeQ Drives New Human to Machine Interface with Unveiling of First-of-its-Kind Digital Human Creator Platform"

July 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What are digital humans?

Sep 17, 2020




> Welcome to a new world of brand and customer experiences – with digital humans.
> 
> Digital humans are lifelike virtual beings that let organizations of any size or type scale their valuable human interactions. Powered by a chatbot, NLP, knowledge base or even human support channels, digital humans are bringing emotionally impactful brand and customer experiences to life.
> 
> Whatever your industry, you can provide around-the-clock digital support at speed, scale and convenience. But by using human-like speech, tone and body language, you can now add the emotional connection, empathetic support and brand experience of in-person customer service.

----------


## Airicist

"IBM, Amazon, Deloitte, DXC, and Accenture Partnering with UneeQ to Drive the Future of Conversational AI Adoption"

September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Rachel: Arcus Lending Creates Mortgage Industry's First Digital Human"

September 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"UneeQ's Digital Humans Bring 5G to Life with Singtel's UNBOXED Pop-Up Stores"
Asia’s leading telecommunications group employs Stella, UneeQ’s conversational AI-powered digital human employee, to revolutionize the future of the contactless retail experience

October 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "UneeQ creates world's first digital human mental wellbeing coach for Mentemia" 

by Steph Eaves
December 15, 2020

Mentemia Limited

----------


## Airicist

Article "One Step Closer to Skynet: Your Next Help Desk Chat Might Be With a Digital Human"
AI company UneeQ seeks to take the next step in the evolution of intelligent chatbots: Enter the Digital Human.

by Gadjo Sevilla
December 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing a new digital human available on UneeQ Creator – "Anna"

Feb 14, 2021




> Let us introduce you to our latest digital human persona available through UneeQ Creator. We’ve internally referred to her as "Anna" – but, of course, you can choose her name should you pick her as one of your personas.
> 
> Available to Pro and Enterprise plan customers – as well as on your free trial – “Anna” comes with three different style options, ranging from a professional look to a more casual style.
> 
> To find out more, or to start your free trial, visit digitalhumans.com/creator

----------


## Airicist

"ChartaCloud Robotteca Selects UneeQ to Deliver Customer and Patient Engagement Via Conversational AI and Digital Humans"

February 25, 2021

----------

